# Selling Full Verified Bet365 + Betafair with Neteller/Skrill



## George18 (Apr 18, 2020)

*Hello Sir*
_*I have Full Verified Bet365 + Betfair Account With All the Details you will Get Documents Also if in future you need any kind of support for those accounts i can serve you that. I have Indian Pakistan Bangladesh Full Verified Bet365+ Betfair Account with Neteller as a Payment Method.
If you have loss something for mine account i  will refund you the money whatever the money is.
After selling accounts also you will get full support   
I know the value Of Real Buyer
Before pay you can check Account....


Honesty Is the Best Policy                 

Telegram - @Bet365accountssell( Channel)*_
*@Shanjid*


----------



## indiangambler (Apr 19, 2020)

He is asking 50$ for Neteller + Bet365 Account. I can get it for 10$. Is betting account that costly?


----------



## George18 (Apr 19, 2020)

indiangambler said:


> He is asking 50$ for Neteller + Bet365 Account. I can get it for 10$. Is betting account that costly?


He dosent care about buyers he said that indian accounts you can use Express Vpn to place bets 
How funny....


----------



## George18 (Apr 19, 2020)

indiangambler said:


> He is asking 50$ for Neteller + Bet365 Account. I can get it for 10$. Is betting account that costly?


He dosent care about buyers he said that indian accounts you can use Express Vpn to place bets 
How funny....


----------



## indiangambler (Apr 19, 2020)

George18 said:


> He dosent care about buyers he said that indian accounts you can use Express Vpn to place bets
> How funny....


I think, he must first learn English. I first thought he was an Indian guy and though he was asking whether we can place bets in a Serbain account from India. I said, you yeah with VPN.


----------



## Alim7890 (Jul 29, 2020)

Leave it mate they dont know Now Bet365 too much Hard... if something wrong the limit the account.... Thata why who use bot or something else to plce bet ita not possible to use vpn all time


----------



## Giresse (Aug 2, 2020)

Alim7890 said:


> Leave it mate they dont know Now Bet365 too much Hard... if something wrong the limit the account.... Thata why who use bot or something else to plce bet ita not possible to use vpn all time



complaints keep pouring in about bet-365 limiting player accounts, which is strange as this is a reputable bookmaker which is very trusted. on the other side, buying bet-365 accounts is a sure way to get into trouble and loose all your money, especially as you will have issues verifying the said account. there are many services who can help open original bet-365 accounts even for those in restricted countries, most of them such as acc-ex are quite expensive, but it's worth it!


----------



## Alim7890 (Aug 4, 2020)

I want to add one thing mate if you got a real seller then i dont think so there would be some problem


----------



## Giresse (Aug 26, 2020)

Alim7890 said:


> I want to add one thing mate if you got a real seller then i dont think so there would be some problem


please specify, your message isn't clear to me. you support buying bet-365 accounts?


----------

